# I am a store greeter



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey all so I now have a social job and I mostly help customers and once in awhile I have to be a store greeter at the front end of the store I work in. I'll explain more when I have time if anyone is interested in knowing how I did it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thats great. That must be a very challenging environment I worked with retail for the first time in my life and never thought Id get accepted into that area. Once I started working I didnt like it at all. Almost everything about retail was too difficult for me physically and mentally but I lasted a year and a half until I quit this past april. Keep up the good work hope everything turns out well. Keep us posted.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

that's a nice and friendly job  I wouldn't work in that position though since I wouldn't want to ruin the atmosphere having social anxiety still but I prayed I would have no more anxiety


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

that would drive me crazy(er). my main wish right now would to have a fulltime job I can be comfortable at


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Drink a lot of coffee.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I could probably do that - would be fun. But it'd be a problem if I got manic - I'd never stop talking to them and I'd probably start following them around the shop so we could chat some more.

My wife has that problem now but she's sort of used to it. :roll


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds like a social anxiety nightmare. good luck.


----------



## Small Talkward (Oct 5, 2020)

This sounds like a great exposure exercise. I love the idea.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, that will be really testing. Good luck.


----------



## Harrysalvatore1989 (Oct 27, 2020)

Working with people seems to me to be one of the most difficult jobs. One person can cheer you up, while the other just humiliate you and your day will be ruined. Hope you meet the first type more often. good luck!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

So that is great. Good for you. I wish I could do what you did. It seem like a good/easy job for people with SA. But.....then again you have to greet people. :teeth My problem is I don't talk. Then there is customer service skills. 


 Keep it up 



Sent from Nelly's iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope you still have that job or anyway, that things worked out for you.


----------

